# Holy crap! Impulse buy!!!



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

I just bought a Stradic Ci4 and 10 lures :shock: :shock: :shock: Never let me shop for gear after after-work drinks!!! I hate myself...


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Thank goodness I don't have that kind or credit patwah!!! I've sobered up a bit and it's not all bad. I did need a new reel after Punchanello 'serviced' my Sienna.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Makes my impulse buy of a pack of 10 VMC trebles look embarrassingly trivial.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

Barrabundy said:


> Makes my impulse buy of a pack of 10 VMC trebles look embarrassingly trivial.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't worry you can get away with that! once the missus finds out i'll be cactus! :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Mine left me just before I had a few drinks and bought an AI. I hardly miss her.

Trevor


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

kayakone said:


> Mine left me just before I had a few drinks and bought an AI. I hardly miss her.
> 
> Trevor


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

candidate for quote of the month!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

You should never feel bad about buying a stradic ci4.
In fact you should be congratulated, nice buy


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

millonario said:


> I just bought a Stradic Ci4 and 10 lures :shock: :shock: :shock: Never let me shop for gear after after-work drinks!!! I hate myself...


Nice buy mate. You'll enjoy that far more than if you settled for the Aernos.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

BrettoQLD said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought a Stradic Ci4 and 10 lures :shock: :shock: :shock: Never let me shop for gear after after-work drinks!!! I hate myself...
> ...


Yeah, rekon u r right Bretto. $100 off is pretty good eh? I came close to settling for a sedona at Bodgy Flipping Country for $79. Glad I waited. Thanks for ur help with the other question. No goldens but heaps of reds today. It was a gorgeous morning in the hub.


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

You have a problem....you didn't buy a new rod to go with the stradic......The salesman that sold me my stradic, said it was a waste putting on an old rod :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe I should have after work drinks tomorrow!


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

legs2691 said:


> You have a problem....you didn't buy a new rod to go with the stradic......The salesman that sold me my stradic, said it was a waste putting on an old rod :lol: :lol: :lol:


You know what, you are right. I'm going back to the shops!!!

Whats with all this big spending guys? It's not breammaster you know! ;-)


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

Well done you cheapskate ;-)

There's no comparison between what you had and the Ci4. Prepare to fall in love.

You know what? I'm glad I stuffed your old reel. How do you like them apples? I will not apologise for making your life at least 10% more fulfilling.

Thanks for inviting me for drinks too, Judas Escariot.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

punchanello said:


> Well done you cheapskate ;-)
> 
> There's no comparison between what you had and the Ci4. Prepare to fall in love.
> 
> ...


why would I invite you to after work drinks? Do you work with me? ;-)


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

Drunk purchases are the best!  Just don't let me near an online lure shop after I've had a few ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> > The cat was the expensive part.
> ...


Is that supposed to read:

"I loved that cat, man" or "I loved that Catman"?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Gatesy said:
> ...


Hi Nick.

How's sunny Ireland? Warming up a little?

Trevor


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

:shock: The Ci4 came today! 3 working days from Taiwan :shock:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


not really


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

millonario said:


> I just bought a Stradic Ci4 and 10 lures :shock: :shock: :shock: Never let me shop for gear after after-work drinks!!! I hate myself...


.......Get on Ebay piszsed,, and see how much stuff turns up in the mail..............


----------



## idolz (Jan 10, 2012)

millonario said:


> I just bought a Stradic Ci4 and 10 lures :shock: :shock: :shock: Never let me shop for gear after after-work drinks!!! I hate myself...


.......Get on Ebay piszsed,, and see how much stuff turns up in the mail..............


----------



## legs2691 (Jun 19, 2010)

We will see how good the Stradic is ? First time out with mine I took on 2 ft surf and watched it take far too many dunkins. Might have to look at stowing my reels in board next time :shock:

I went cheap on the rod and put it on a catana rod. I couldn't be happier for the feel of soft plastics


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

legs2691 said:


> We will see how good the Stradic is ? First time out with mine I took on 2 ft surf and watched it take far too many dunkins. Might have to look at stowing my reels in board next time :shock:
> 
> I went cheap on the rod and put it on a catana rod. I couldn't be happier for the feel of soft plastics


Well they are SUPPOSED to be virtually bulletproof according to proud owners I know. Let us know how she fairs over the next couple of trips. By the by, has anyone noticed what the waterproof drag is? I have, It's a flippin' rubber flange under the drag knob!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I love that word...flange... :lol: :lol:

p.s. I have taken it for a spin. I went out on saturday morning (there is no trip report for a reason) and in the 2 or 3 casts I got, the one thing I actually got time to notice was the ease in casting. the line just peels of the spool. lets see how she handles fish!!!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

legs2691 said:


> We will see how good the Stradic is ? First time out with mine I took on 2 ft surf and watched it take far too many dunkins. Might have to look at stowing my reels in board next time :shock:
> 
> I went cheap on the rod and put it on a catana rod. I couldn't be happier for the feel of soft plastics


Define dunked, are we talking fully submerged? If so it will need a complete strip down and lube. Either way I'd at least be getting some oil on the bail roller ASAP.


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

millonario said:


> Well they are SUPPOSED to be virtually bulletproof according to proud owners I know. Let us know how she fairs over the next couple of trips. By the by, has anyone noticed what the waterproof drag is? I have, It's a flippin' rubber flange under the drag knob!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I love that word...flange... :lol: :lol:


What did you expect? A teflon coated bilge pump?

Seriously, I've dunked mine a few times in fresh and salt. I opened it up a couple of weeks ago and it looked like it was fesh off the shelf and I've had it over a year.


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

U r a 'flange'! :lol: My point is, I cant believe the price jump for reels with this 'feature'. Im getting a rubber stopper from bunnings to retro fit on my siennas drag knob. Instantly worth double what I paid for it. 8)


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

millonario said:


> U r a 'flange'! :lol: My point is, I cant believe the price jump for reels with this 'feature'. Im getting a rubber stopper from bunnings to retro fit on my siennas drag knob. Instantly worth double what I paid for it. 8)


I know what your point was, and if that was the only feature you paid more for or it could have been done with a bunnings rubber stopper then I might agree.

If you don't stop whinging I might have to take that Ci4 of you and you can go back to the Sienna ;-)


----------



## millonario (Feb 20, 2012)

punchanello said:


> millonario said:
> 
> 
> > U r a 'flange'! :lol: My point is, I cant believe the price jump for reels with this 'feature'. Im getting a rubber stopper from bunnings to retro fit on my siennas drag knob. Instantly worth double what I paid for it. 8)
> ...


You really are looking for a fight aintcha?!?!


----------

